# Need sugesstions for a tripod under 1k ..



## quagmire (Oct 20, 2012)

My P&S camera weighs around 250 grams..

I need a tripod for

i)Low light shots 
ii)Time lapse photography
iii)High zoom shots and videos
iv)HDR photography
etc.

A max height of 3 feet would suffice..

I am considering

 Simpex 333
 Simpex 333 | Tripod | Flipkart.com

and 

CA15
CA15 PORTABLE LIGHTWEIGHT DIGITAL CAMERA TRIPOD STAND FOR NIKON CANON SONY ETC % | eBay


Any suggestions..?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 20, 2012)

i think simplex one is quit popular...and it will be sufficient for you ....get that


----------



## nac (Oct 21, 2012)

Anoop, You have bought SX240???


----------



## quagmire (Oct 21, 2012)

nac said:


> Anoop, You have bought SX240???



Yes .. Thanks for all your advices..!


----------



## nac (Oct 21, 2012)

You're welcome!

Share some of your work here


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 22, 2012)

Congrats... I've got company


----------



## quagmire (Oct 26, 2012)

marvelousprashant  may i know which tripod u use?

I have decided to buy Smplex 333 from here.. Thanks everybody ,esp sujoyp ..

*www.flipkart.com/simpex-333/p/itmd...MHCF&ref=5c7c6ec2-05f5-4ce8-a2c1-fa07d8b3d638

or here

*www.ebay.in/itm/ORIGINAL-SIMPEX-33...Domain_203&hash=item27cc47e067#ht_5816wt_1139


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 26, 2012)

Dont use a proper tripod. Most of the use a wall or chair etc


----------



## quagmire (Oct 26, 2012)

That was unexpected considering ur long shutter speed shots are great..
Then how did u do this?

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8049/8122124956_17079b8569_b.jpg


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 26, 2012)

kept the camera on the rail for that shot... I usually find something to keep the camera steady enough... However I accept the fact that tripod helps in composing


----------



## choudang (Oct 27, 2012)

rnianoop said:


> Simpex 333
> Simpex 333 | Tripod | Flipkart.com



i have this one, pretty good for me, aprox 1450+ mm max operating height


----------



## quagmire (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks everybody .. I'm buying Simplex 333 soon .. 
I'm curious about its outdoor performance..
Anyone who has used this may post.. Thanks.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 29, 2012)

whats outdoor performance ?? a tripod can be used anywhere u like...its same everywhere


----------



## Shivi2702 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi... 
We have a Nikon D3100. I'm planning to buy a tripod for the same, nothing too expensive though....So any ideas anyone? I could really use some help here...


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 15, 2012)

can i use Simpex 333 with Sony HX20V ?


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 15, 2012)

@rockstar ...sure u can  if ur cam have tripod screw socket below


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 15, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> @rockstar ...sure u can  if ur cam have tripod screw socket below



The bottom of the Sony HX20V features a standard metal screw thread for attaching it to a tripod which is conveniently located in the centre.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 17, 2012)

rnianoop said:


> My P&S camera weighs around 250 grams..
> 
> I need a tripod for
> 
> ...



You bought Simpex 333?


----------



## quagmire (Nov 17, 2012)

Yes.. Good value for money..


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 18, 2012)

rnianoop said:


> Yes.. Good value for money..



Congrats


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 23, 2012)

rnianoop said:


> Yes.. Good value for money..



i also ordered Simpex 333 (flipkart) for my sony hx20v


----------



## blackpearl (Nov 23, 2012)

I bought the Simplex 333. It's good but not great. Very flimsy and prone to vibration. It's a very nice alternative to placing your camera on a stack of books, but otherwise it leaves a lot to be desired.

The tripod is fairly stable with 2 sections extended. But the 3rd section is too thin and the tripod legs will actually spread out on applying light pressure from above. Be careful when you use it. A minor push or wind will knock it down.

Don't extend the central rod unless it is really necessary. It rocks like hurricane sandy.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 23, 2012)

@blackperl there is a saying "U will get what u paid for"   

1. A tripod is good to keep your cam stable from one place to other (u cant move a stool or ur car bike everywhere for support)
2. Never ever leave ur cam alone on a cheap tripod...keep the strap around neck when using tripod....u can live free only if u had spent 10-12k on a good manfrotto tripod.
3. Yes like blackperl said dont extend the middle rod much...its very unstable that way....bend a little to compose


----------

